# [SOLVED] Acer aspire one d260 won't boot



## Mark Fuller (Jan 18, 2009)

I get the following error message:

Check cable connection!
PXE-M0F: Exiting Intel PXE ROM
No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer aspire one d260 won't boot*

Boot into the BIOS and check the boot order.

Usually this message is due to the hard drive not being detected at boot and the system 

os attempted to from from the next boot device (network in this case)


----------



## Mark Fuller (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Acer aspire one d260 won't boot*

I did that and the hdd was already number 1 in the boot order so I enable the F12 boot order menu selection to see if that was it and now when i try to boot it says No bootable device --please restart system and now i am unable to go back into the bios


----------



## Mark Fuller (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Acer aspire one d260 won't boot*

Nix that, I'm back where I started, I can go into the bios but nothing i change enables the computer to boot up. When I enable F12 boot menu it gives no options to choose from when I press F 12 and it just says No bootable device -- please restart system when i try to boot up. I then load bios defaults and it goes back to the original error message I posted.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer aspire one d260 won't boot*

Is the netbook under warranty? If so have it repaired 

You most likely have a problem with the hard drive or the connection to the motherboard.

You would have to disassemble the netbook to access the hard drive and make sure 

seated properly.


----------



## Mark Fuller (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Acer aspire one d260 won't boot*

anywhere I can get instructions on how to disassemble?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer aspire one d260 won't boot*

See if *this* guide pertains to your model.


----------



## Mark Fuller (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Acer aspire one d260 won't boot*

wrong service manual, its a d260 2919 and I think it is the hard drive, says none in the bios.


----------



## Mark Fuller (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Acer aspire one d260 won't boot*

Sent it back to the factory and they fixed it, they replaced the HDD.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Acer aspire one d260 won't boot*

Glad you go it sorted and Thanks for posting back your results.


----------

